

Location Isn’t A War Between Two Sides, It’s A Gold Rush For Everyone - hn
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/19/location-gold-rush/

======
hn
I love this piece "You need to move past the mindset that location is the
feature. Build products under the assumption that you have a user’s location
and that you can use the social plumbing we’ve been building for the last nine
years."

